# white spot on chest of V



## Cornbread (Dec 30, 2008)

what's the story...if the mother or father has a small (couple of inches long) white spot on their chest what are the odds that off spring will also?

will the white spot be there from birth? or could it appear after a number of months or years?

I know this would disqualify from shows, etc, but that's not concern to us. we are looking to get a V as a pet.


----------



## Vizlacated (Feb 9, 2009)

A white spot on the chest doesn't disqualify. My Veez pops has a white spot and is a champion dog. My little V has that same one. As far as the Vegas odds, I can't tell you.


----------



## Cornbread (Dec 30, 2008)

No more opinions on white spots...? 
I see in internet searches there are some with white on their paws in addition to chest. 

When do the spots appear?


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm fairly certain the white spot will be there from birth. And it usually is something passed through breeding, but not necessarily guaranteed. I do know of some breeders (dogs, not just v's) that have certain spotting that they try and recreate in each breeding as sort of a "marker" for their dogs.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

only one of my v's has a very faint white marking on his chest.Both of them have some white on there paws one on both right feet and one on both rear feet.They are brothers of the same litter.


----------



## UplandV (Feb 8, 2009)

White on the chest is fine, even for shows, as long as it does not extend into the shoulders.

If one were to look back at the Boggs book (which has pictures of the original V's that were brought over) you will see that all of them have significant areas of white. In actuality they had much more than what the standard states is ok today.

I've found that many times the dogs with the most white are the best hunters...probably because they were crossed with pointers at some point...


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Phoebe has a small white patch of fur on the front of her chest, my old pointer had one just like it as well it could be a bit like a birth mark in humans maybe, but either way I don't know anything about them.


----------

